# ماهى طريقة تحضير العصائر



## عادل الحلبي (7 سبتمبر 2008)

أريد معرفة طريقة تحضير العصائر وكيفية وضع نسب المواد الخام والمحاليل والمواد الحافظة ​


----------



## مفتاح الحراري (8 سبتمبر 2008)

ياريت تبعثلى نسخة لو تحصلت عليها تكون مشكور كثير


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (2 أكتوبر 2008)

طرق تحضير العصائر 

اتوقع بأنك لازم تتوجه لمواقع متخصصة الأغذية 
وهناك ممكن تجد طلبك


----------



## عثمان الراوي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز 
هذه الكتب فيها كل ما تريد من خلطات وتكنلوجيا...ولا تنسانا من الدعاء

*The Soft Drinks Companion: A Technical Handbook for the Beverage Industry *
by *Maurice Shachman * 


​
 

http://ifile.it/tyv7zp/beverage.rar



Carbonated Soft Drinks: Formulation and Manufacture 
by *Philip Ashurst * 







http://rapidshare.com/files/86167352/CSDFMbla.rar.html
or
http://ifile.it/51s0i3/csdfmbla.rar


Chemistry and Technology of Soft Drinks and Fruit Juices 
by *Philip R. Ashurst * 




​

http://rapidshare.com/files/19958991/juice.zip​​


----------



## abu elwan (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*تحية طيبة*

تحية طيبة وشكرا لك يا اخي العزيز على هذه الكتب القيمة
ارجو منك المساعدة في كيفية تحميل الكتاب الاول وجزاك الله خير

وشكرا


----------



## عثمان الراوي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ok you have to download the book on rapidshare

The Soft Drinks Companion A Technical Handbook for the Beverage Industry
By Maurice Shachman
http://rapidshare.com/files/20277356/beverage.rar.html​


----------



## معتز التجاني (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu elwan (7 أكتوبر 2008)

يا زميلي العزيز حاولت عدة مرات تحميل الكتاب عن طريقrapidshare ولكن للاسف بيعطي Error ارجو منك المزيد من المساعدة وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## موسى سلايمة (12 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الكريم انا اعمل في مصنع soft drink مذ عشرة سنوات

 المادة الحافظة بالمشروبات الغازية هي (sodium benzoat E211) يجب ان لا تكون اكثر من 150PPM
المادة الحافظة بالعصائر هي sodium benzoat E211) يجب ان لا تكون
اكثر من 150PPM وايضا مادة اخرى هي (Sodium metabisulfite E223) يجب ان لا تزيد عن 50PPM
وانا جاهز لخدمتك لاي سؤال و يمكنك التوجه الي بالسؤال الى Email 
[email protected]


----------



## جاليلليو (13 أكتوبر 2008)

كده انتوا بتخلونا نعطش


----------



## ramzi mohammed (20 أكتوبر 2011)

اي نوع تريد مشروبات ،مركزات ، نكتار،بلب،.... 
وعموما لا بد من معرفة بركس الخام ومنه سنعرف تركيز السكر في الفاكهةونطرحه من بركس العصير المراد تحضيرة الناتج عباره نسبة السكر الجاف المراد اضافته (حسابات رياضية)
وايضا لابد من معرفة حموضة الفاكهة الخام( بالمعايره بهيدروكسيد الصوديم0.1عياري ) ونطرحه من نسبة الحموضة المطلوبة لتحضيرالعصير وفقا لسياسات المنتج او الجهة المصنعة وناتج الطرح يمثل نسبة الستريك اسيد اللازم اضافته للوصول للحموضة النهائية للمنتج المراد تحضيره او تصنيعه
انشاء الله نكون اعطينا بعض المفاتيح التي ممكن تساعدك 
رمزي الشميري-اليمن،تعز


----------



## ramzi mohammed (20 أكتوبر 2011)

اي نوع تريد مشروبات ،مركزات ، نكتار،بلب،.... 
وعموما لا بد من معرفة بركس الخام ومنه سنعرف تركيز السكر في الفاكهةونطرحه من بركس العصير المراد تحضيرة الناتج عباره نسبة السكر الجاف المراد اضافته (حسابات رياضية)
وايضا لابد من معرفة حموضة الفاكهة الخام( بالمعايره بهيدروكسيد الصوديم0.1عياري ) ونطرحه من نسبة الحموضة المطلوبة لتحضيرالعصير وفقا لسياسات المنتج او الجهة المصنعة وناتج الطرح يمثل نسبة الستريك اسيد اللازم اضافته للوصول للحموضة النهائية للمنتج المراد تحضيره او تصنيعه
انشاء الله نكون اعطينا بعض المفاتيح التي ممكن تساعدك 
رمزي الشميري-اليمن،تعز


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جزى الله خيرا جميع الاخوة على التعاون المثمر


----------



## techmed (31 مارس 2015)

تحياتي لكافة الأعضاء 
أرغب بانشاء بتعبئة العصائر البودرة لكل من البرتقال والليمون والتوت والمنكا
الرجاء تزويدي بطرق التركيب للعصائر البودرة ولكم كل الشكر والامتنان [email protected]


----------

